# Stuff to do alone outside in Spring/Summer



## yomrwhite (Feb 26, 2011)

So it's now Spring and the weather is finally nice at my college. During the winter it rained a lot so I had to stay inside. Now, I want to stay out of my room and do stuff, but it will have to be alone. Anyone have any good ideas on stuff to do alone actually outside?

I bike a lot, but just around campus and around town because a lot of people use bikes. Also, my dorm has a pool, but I am kind of nervous about using it alone since there will probably be people there in groups. There are already people who lay out in towels and blankets and such in the small grass areas here.


----------



## AndrejSosic (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe you could read books outside. Find a nice place with a bench and enjoy reading a good book in the sun. Maybe you can bump into someone who also likes to read books and get a new friend if you want to.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

I live by a river. Last summer I explored the whole wilderness area around it. I would go for some really long walks. It was really stressful running into random people, but I managed it for a while. I just loved being by the water. I would get as far away from human doings as possible. 
I don't know how urban of an area you're in, but here there are quite a few national parks within a day's driving distance. I would go hunting for as many secret places as I could find. It was a great adventure. Kept me occupied, at least


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Long walks on beach

Ummm surfing lol i cant think 

I go to college in california too


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Take some pretty scenery pictures?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hm...I go on walks on the walking/biking trails but I usually take my dog with me so I'm not really alone I guess. I read outside or I'll listen to a podcast. I like to take pictures of flowers and sometimes, if I'm lucky, I find something funny or interesting to take a picture of, too. If you can draw using chalk on the sidewalk is fun. It's not weird to do alone but if you don't wanna talk to people it's probably a bad way to go because chalk always attracts the interest of someone, haha. It's irresistable! Um...I don't know what else you could do!


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

yomrwhite said:


> So it's now Spring and the weather is finally nice at my college. During the winter it rained a lot so I had to stay inside. Now, I want to stay out of my room and do stuff, but it will have to be alone. Anyone have any good ideas on stuff to do alone actually outside?


During a full moon, I like to get naked and dance around in circles under the trees.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ramondo said:


> During a full moon, I like to get naked and dance around in circles under the trees.


You too? :banana


----------



## yomrwhite (Feb 26, 2011)

I know it was a kind of stupid question to ask but I mean it's just like it's tough to find stuff do to alone since it's so much easier to just stay inside so people don't see how you're alone and a loser


----------



## September Skies (Oct 17, 2010)

I would rather do stuff with a group of people. I went to the meetup site, but only old people there. I will feel out of place. There are usually moms, and other people who just want to get out of the house. I want to meet some people my age, but they don't go on meetup.com. They do it the old fashion way, and the old fashion way is to awkward for me. I guess I'll be stuck inside all summer. FML


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a stupid question at all, actually it's a question I'd like answered myself. If I really want to get out I'll walk to the shops and buy something small. That's only a short walk away though, so it's not enough. 

Walking around just for the sake of it feels pointless. The going out and taking photos idea seems a good one. I've thought about going for runs as well but I don't exactly have the proper clothes for it at the moment.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe running / photography? If you live in California, maybe try out some water sports or something? Sometimes when I'm really bored I find it relaxing to just put on the Ipod and take a walk.


----------



## cflage (Mar 19, 2011)

Running is great. When you've trained up a bit, sign yourself up for one of those Saturday morning 5k races ($5 for cheaper ones, up to $35 for high-occupancy events). You generally get a few minutes to talk with the people who finish ahead and behind you. It's also a great exercise.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

If you like or are interested in tennis, you could play by yourself against a wall .. check out tennis courts in your college .. they may have a designated place for single players to practice.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

alte said:


> If you like or are interested in tennis, you could play by yourself against a wall .. check out tennis courts in your college .. they may have a designated place for single players to practice.


:agree


----------



## kamrynsays (Mar 4, 2011)

Go out to eat, go into clubs, if not old enough then go to an older teen club, every city has one. You can go in, sit down and take a drink, even approach someone when you feel like it. Take extra school classes in the Summer, get a job or internship (that's what most kids do so they're busy as well)


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Go on long walks, you'd be surprised at the adventures you have (there was a cat wrecking my trash bags in the backyard and I found out where that little fkker lives!). Walks in the woods. Fly a kite. 

If not TPing someone's house as well as other forms of vandalism (j/k!!)


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Nothing stupid about this question.

I do a mix of rural and urban. Epic walks/hiking, biking, camping and fishing for rural.
Then I love just walking around the city with headphones in, lunch at Chinatown, and having a quiet beer or 2 in the corner at some grungey pub (I make sure that I've got a newspaper or something).

Ironically, I prefer doing all this in the Winter (probably similar to California Winter - cold, rain, overcast, but no snow). Summer gets a bit hot here, and I prefer to just put on the air-con and chill indoors.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

This is why i recently got myself a dog so i have to take him on walks, I couldnt face another summer stuck inside my flat all day, every day.


----------



## Meres (Mar 8, 2011)

If you live near the ocean, you might want to try kayaking. Renting a kayak is fairly inexpensive, you don't need a bunch of experience to do it, a lot of people kayak alone so it doesn't look "weird" to do it by yourself, and once you're out on the ocean the only social situation you're likely to face is with dolphins or seals.


----------



## frustratedguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you golf? It's a fun thing to do outside in the summer. It can be expensive but a lot of courses offer cheap memberships to students. If you go on weekdays theres usually a lot people playing alone so you wouldn't feel insecure about being by yourself.


----------



## LostInReality (Mar 31, 2011)

Photography is great outdoor activity. Also a lot of photographers, amateur or otherwise, work alone. So it's a common solitary endeavor. I would be doing more of it if it wasn't for classes.


----------

